

The State Machines of Core.Async - _halgari
http://hueypetersen.com/posts/2013/08/02/the-state-machines-of-core-async/

======
tbatchelli
Core.async will result in a crop of new and very interesting libraries for
Clojure and ClojureScript, specially for non-trivial server and client-side
applications. I know a few I want to rewrite already!

Although macros are considered evil (well, evil's cousin), the fact that this
library can be written justifies the presence of macros in a language. If
you're not into macros, this article should change your mind.

Caveat emptor: using core.async currently results in even less useful
exception traces.

~~~
Locke1689
_Caveat emptor: using core.async currently results in even less useful
exception traces._

Which is why we're releasing async debugging in VS 2013. Guess the Clojure
team has some more work ahead of them. ;)

